# suggestions about the BMB karaoke spks



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

Can I hook up the Better Music Builder CS-612 Pro 600w Karaoke Speakers ( BMB CS-612 ) or BMB CS-450V 450W to my Pioneer receiver (VSX-90TXV) for home karaoke?
thanks


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

I can't see a reason you couldn't connect them to your receiver. The specs say they're 8 ohm nominal, so it shouldn't be a particularly difficult load, and the sensitivity is good, so you'll get a lot of sound for not much input wattage.

Do you already have these?


----------

